# Just finished my site!!



## Alyssajns24 (Sep 26, 2004)

Here it goes guys and gals!!

http://www.flutterbystudios.org


----------



## jadin (Sep 29, 2004)

Great design (save the cursed no right click!!)

Great photos


----------



## bshearer (Sep 29, 2004)

I like the site, but hate the no right click.
If you insist on keeping the No Right Click, then you should 
naviagation button on the page to go Back.
Right now the only option is either to go back to the main index.htm
or hit the back button on the browser.


----------



## Je-C (Sep 29, 2004)

The site looks fine, but in your coding I would recommend putting your navigation bar (scenic, bits & piece, etc... yeah, THAT bar) on each page of your photo as well since you have the right click disabled.  Anyway, no offense but right clicking only makes it slightly annoying if someone were to copy your photos as they can always hit the PrtScn button and go to any imagery program (even paint) and paste it there.  Just an FYI.


----------



## Corry (Sep 29, 2004)

????

I'm able to right click on things....

Nice site by the way.  Great pics!  You should post some in the gallery section on here!


----------



## Je-C (Sep 29, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> ????
> 
> I'm able to right click on things....
> 
> Nice site by the way.  Great pics!  You should post some in the gallery section on here!


That's what I thought until i clicked a picture and right clicked to go back (too lazy to make the mouse travel.  lol)


----------



## Corry (Sep 29, 2004)

Oooh, you mean the copywrite thing when you are on a larger version of a pic!  Gotcha...I went back to the site and checked it out! I guess that's just not something that would affect me cuz I'm just used to going to to the back button!


----------



## Alyssajns24 (Sep 29, 2004)

You can just click the picture to go back no right click left click...


----------



## Alyssajns24 (Sep 29, 2004)

I never knew that right click thingy was so annoying..LOL it never really bothered me..So I will have my husband take it off...Thanks for the input!!!  Keep visiting as I will be updating it regularly!!!

Alyssa


----------



## Anubis (Nov 12, 2004)

really nice site with some gorgeous photographs.

Keep the no right click, imo. Reduces the chance of people nicking the photos, there are browser back buttons. No need for right clicking!

Bryan.


----------



## jadin (Nov 12, 2004)

I actually disagree with that. First off there are many many ways to get a file from a 'secure' no right click webpage.

The first and easiest way is by simply checking your internet cache. In order for that file to be displayed on a webpage, the user's computer has to download it. Meaning the file you don't want them to save, is already saved onto their hard drive.

The next way is to left click above the photo, drag until the photo is selected, then simply copy and then paste. File saved.

The third way is to view source on the webpage that links to the file in question (such as the thumbnail page). Copy the URL, then paste it into the address bar. Image comes up without the webpage around it.

Lastly the biggest reason not to use the scripts, is simply because people like to get what they can't have. You say 'no' they say 'stop me'. Having a right-click script tells the thief, 'hey, i've got something to hide!'

It's usually pretty futile, instead of stopping the minorty from stealing, you hinder the majory's ability to access your site properly.

Just my opinion(s).


----------



## Anubis (Nov 12, 2004)

Jardin, your preaching to the perverted... i'm a webmonkey  

But I reckon the average net user wouldn't know the tricks (except for the fact you just told them! )  for stealing images.

I agree with your "tell me not to and I'll do it" theory though.

For the last point, the 'majority' has no reason to be right clicking on a webpage, imho.

But since my opinion is in the minority (so far ) may I suggest, Alyssajns24, that if you are going to remove the feature that you add copyright ghosting to your picture.

PhotoImpact lets you convert text to a glass texture, so your text can be in a prominent place on the image without distracting from it.

Only joined today and already I'm causing trouble :twisted:   

Bryan.


----------



## Alyssajns24 (Nov 12, 2004)

You're not causing trouble...And the pictures are all watermarked so if one does get the photo it really doesnt matter I can prove it is mine..LOL I am keeping the no right click...I know if i see a photo that i like and it doesnt let me right click I dont feel like going through all the steps to get it just because I am lazy..Not to mention the fact that I respect the owner not wanting anyone to have it... I have been using the internet for what seems like all of my life so I am pretty savvy about it and know pretty much anyway to get what i want.......So, the right click stays and all  I guess I can say is dont be so lazy to move the mouse to the back button    !!!


----------

